# Reviews- Raymarine Dragonfly Pro 7



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Raymarine e78 hybrid. Like it more than the a78 touch screen only. I thought I would like the touch screen control but it is more difficult to operate while underway and the screen gets smudged. I use these for navigation only not sonar.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have the 5 pro. If I could do it over I would buy a unit that works with FMT http://www.floridamarinetracks.com/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pro 7

This is my personal opinion on "user friendliness" ....... it lacks basic on screen information that my 2bit humminbird provided and I found helpful.
I do not like that the power and the transducer cable are combined for obvious reasons......

In fairness, I have only been out 2x since I installed it but the above still applies

The unit works fine and the screen is plenty large. It is a good unit .
I just do not like it at this point.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> Pro 7
> 
> This is my personal opinion on "user friendliness" ....... it lacks basic on screen information that my 2bit humminbird provided and I found helpful.
> I do not like that the power and the transducer cable are combined for obvious reasons......
> ...


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Top, decisions,decisions...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.thegpsstore.com

best prices


----------

